# Rival Convection Oven (Counter Top) w/ Pic



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

Question for you guys/gals. What do you think this Rival Model 4021 Convection oven is worth? From the looks of it, it was hardly used (maybe 10 times). I've test cooked some muffins with it, everything turned out okay. The oven was about 15° hotter than the dial temperature. What kind of offer you think i should make on it? Thanks everyone!


----------



## debplum (Oct 10, 2005)

I just ran across this post. I recently purchased one of these ovens for $25 at a garage sale. It was barely used. We've used it several times and it does a nice job. Mine didn't come with a user manual so if anyone has an idea where I might find one I would appreciate it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Try the Rival website.


----------



## debplum (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks. I didn't find anything on the site but since I couldn't locate anything anywhere else I emailed Rival customer service for help. 

Deb


----------

